# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Moles >  Que coral é ?

## VitorinoV

Boa tarde a todos

preciso da vossa ajuda parra identificar este coral:


desde já obrigado  :Wink: 

cumps

----------


## Filipe.Pires

A mim parace-me uma  Ricordea Yuma, mas eu não sou grande especialista.

----------


## VitorinoV

Obrigado Filipe.Pires  :Wink: 

vamos esperar por mais opinioes  :Wink: 

cumps

----------


## VitorinoV

Mais nenhuma opiniao ??

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Difícil adivinhar... quiçá Cycloseris Tenuis ?

----------


## Artur Fonseca

enlace... altero o meu palpite para Rhodactis Indosinensis de pontas verdes...

http://www.liveaquaria.com/images/ca...room-coral.jpg

http://www.menandpets.com/pesci/images/rhodactis5.jpg

http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/d...sinensis02.jpg

http://www.bluezooaquatics.com/image...ushroom_ps.jpg

http://www.sachsenkoralle.de/media/i...detailbild.jpg

----------

